# Sardines



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone given their baby sardines? I found some packed in water and no salt? I thought it would be good to mix with dry food. Thanks for your input.:mellow:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

YES! I would give Star sardines. I think his were packed in olive oil though. Excellent source of protein, and the tiny bones give calcium. :thumbsup: He loved all kinds of seafood.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> YES! I would give Star sardines. I think his were packed in olive oil though. Excellent source of protein, and the tiny bones give calcium. :thumbsup: He loved all kinds of seafood.


Thanks Marsha!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. Excellent food.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Yes. Excellent food.


 Thanks Suzan


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use sardines regularly as one of the proteins that we mix with Dr. Harveys premix. The girls all love the sardines. I use the kind packed in olive oil and do not add extra oil on the days we use sardines as our protein.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes my fluff like the sardines too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hummmm......thanks for asking that question! I'm always looking for more proteins to add to their Dr. Harvey's dinners. :thumbsup:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, I give mine all mine sardines in small quantities. I was at a grooming seminar and the guy was a professional handler,too. He always gives the dogs sardines to improve their coats. He said any of them are OK as long as they're not in the hot sauce:w00t:
Mine don't like them mixed in their food- they like to eat them by themselves.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My dogs and cats get a meal of Sardines once a week without fail. I use the kind packed in water with no salt and stock up when they go on sale. I just give them as many sardines as it takes to equal their normal food amount.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'll be looking for Sardines next time I go to the grocery store!


----------

